# No highways



## tz111 (Jan 5, 2018)

I just used uber today for the first time and I was wondering if in uber or lyft you can request that they not take highways ? Can you change the route to what you want and how do you do this? My driver today spoke no english and got on the highway after I told him not to due to a snowstorm. Then when I told him to take an exit and another route he got lost and then got back on the highway. It was supposed to be a 30 min trip and was 2 hours.


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

If you are giving directions to take no highways, then you stop giving directions, it is not the Uber driver that is lost, but the navigator, you.

I have sympathy for your complaint, but you may have to program your GPS to avoid highways if that is even an option on yours.

I don't think a non English speaking driver has the ability to reset his gps or use local area knowledge, if it was that easy you should of had no problem giving directions. Do you ask your dog to make you French toast, and then complain about it to the cat, who acts like he doesn't care either?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tz111 said:


> I just used uber today for the first time and I was wondering if in uber or lyft you can request that they not take highways ? Can you change the route to what you want and how do you do this? My driver today spoke no english and got on the highway after I told him not to due to a snowstorm. Then when I told him to take an exit and another route he got lost and then got back on the highway. It was supposed to be a 30 min trip and was 2 hours.


It took two hours because of the route?
Or was it possibly because there was a freaking snow storm?

Genius


----------



## tz111 (Jan 5, 2018)

How do I program my uber app to avoid highways? Is there a way to use it with google maps? And he got lost becuase he did not understand the directions I was giving him, I would tell him to turn right and he would turn left, things like that. I would tell him a street to turn onto and he would just ignore me or didn't understand. I was using uber to get home from a doctors appointment and honestly after today I may never use uber again and I don't know why you feel the need to attack me over this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tz111 said:


> How do I program my uber app to avoid highways? Is there a way to use it with google maps? And he got lost becuase he did not understand the directions I was giving him, I would tell him to turn right and he would turn left, things like that. I would tell him a street to turn onto and he would just ignore me or didn't understand. I was using uber to get home from a doctors appointment and honestly after today I may never use uber again and I don't know why you feel the need to attack me over this.


Don't use it again please.

We hate backseat drivers.

We get people home every day without their help.

Get in. Sit down. Shut your app.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tz111 said:


> How do I program my uber app to avoid highways? Is there a way to use it with google maps? And he got lost becuase he did not understand the directions I was giving him, I would tell him to turn right and he would turn left, things like that. I would tell him a street to turn onto and he would just ignore me or didn't understand. I was using uber to get home from a doctors appointment and honestly after today I may never use uber again and I don't know why you feel the need to attack me over this.


For starters Uber doesn't pay well enough to take back roads, even in a snow storm.

Secondly, you were obviously aware that a language barrier existed yet persisted... Why?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Getting lost is a legitimate problem and all drivers in the US must be able to communicate in English but safety decisions like taking the highway or a local road is the driver's decision. Local roads can be untreated and dangerous in snow. A couple of times tonight I myself diverted onto a highway rather than take a road where I did not know what condition it was in.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tz111 said:


> I just used uber today for the first time and I was wondering if in uber or lyft you can request that they not take highways ? Can you change the route to what you want and how do you do this? My driver today spoke no english and got on the highway after I told him not to due to a snowstorm. Then when I told him to take an exit and another route he got lost and then got back on the highway. It was supposed to be a 30 min trip and was 2 hours.


You're lucky. You must have had one of Uber's top drivers. Most drivers usually get lost for 4-6 hours. I mean when you pay typical bus fare to have a personal car you can't expect that much.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

tz111 said:


> How do I program my uber app to avoid highways? Is there a way to use it with google maps? And he got lost becuase he did not understand the directions I was giving him, I would tell him to turn right and he would turn left, things like that. I would tell him a street to turn onto and he would just ignore me or didn't understand. I was using uber to get home from a doctors appointment and honestly after today I may never use uber again and I don't know why you feel the need to attack me over this.


I'll answer your questions.

- There is no way in the app to do that from your perspective
- It is absolutely possible for the driver to plug your address into google maps and he could there set an option to avoid highways
- things are slower in snow storms on all roads. Highways still tend to be faster
- I always follow the route my riders tell me if it disagrees with the gps. 100% of the time the route they give me is slower; most people are simply not smart enough to realize that the GPS actually knows better than they do, so most passengers know better than to start kicking off directions like they are some mapping god. I bet if you had let the driver take GPS it would have been quicker for you
- sit in the back seat and surf the net if the ride is slow. Leave enough time to get to destination and let the driver follow his GPS
- It's honestly really annoying when I have a long route I can pick on highway and some passenger has me going through the city and a thousand lights over and over. GPS software normally takes into account traffic conditions as well, which you won't be aware of. Stop backseat driving, please.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like a comedy of errors...

Insulted by a language barrier...

And played on by a milleniel wonder...

That can't even use his apps...

Now that's a disaster waiting to happen...

Rakos


----------



## tz111 (Jan 5, 2018)

To all the rude people go **** yourself.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tz111 said:


> To all the rude people go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


See ya on the highways.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

The only problem here was the Uber driver not speaking English. That would piss me off too. I haven't done many rides yet, I did have one passenger say to me "thank you for being a white guy that speaks English properly" though they neither rated me nor gave a tip so I guess it doesn't get me that far... lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dogemuffins said:


> The only problem here was the Uber driver not speaking English. That would piss me off too. I haven't done many rides yet, I did have one passenger say to me "thank you for being a white guy that speaks English properly" though they neither rated me nor gave a tip so I guess it doesn't get me that far... lol


I wonder if he would have also said
"thank you for being a black guy that speaks English properly" or
"thank you for being a middle eastern guy that speaks English properly" or
"thank you for being a mexican guy that speaks English properly"

etc etc etc


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I bet he took the freeway because of the storm and the fact that driving on surface streets through a city is ten times more dangerous (with a storm going on especially) and it would take twice as long. The language barrier sucks, that's hard to fix during a situation like that.

During the trip, if you really want to use a faster and more efficient route, you need to give directions for every single move the driver will need to make well in advance, or you can go onto Waze on your phone and let the driver know wayyy ahead of time that you're going to tell him where to go, then literally (again) you're going to need to be giving point by point directions since he's depending on you.

But it kind of sounds like you might want to stick with taxis - you'll pay four times more, the car will be grimy, and the driver will yell at you for even suggesting he do things your way. That sounds better, doesn't it?


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes you can, here's how via Google maps.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

tz111 said:


> .......and honestly after today I may never use uber again .....


Good.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

tz111 said:


> To all the rude people go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


Go drive yo self


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

lol so this reminds me last time I went out I got directions from drunk pax on how best to navigate the city and at one point I missed a turn. Just ignored it and didn't even mention it to them. Then I missed another one and my excuse was I was just watching my blue line and listening to their music (they had asked for aux which was okay because music was fine).

We'd honestly appreciate it if riders would either chat or text. Don't fret yourself about the route.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tz111 said:


> To all the rude people go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


I don't think people are really being rude, what you said in your first post literally contradicts itself....


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It took two hours because of the route?
> Or was it possibly because there was a freaking snow storm?
> 
> Genius


lol


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

tz111 said:


> I just used uber today for the first time and I was wondering if in uber or lyft you can request that they not take highways ? Can you change the route to what you want and how do you do this? My driver today spoke no english and got on the highway after I told him not to due to a snowstorm. Then when I told him to take an exit and another route he got lost and then got back on the highway. It was supposed to be a 30 min trip and was 2 hours.


Do not back seat drive. Distracting the driver endangers the vehicle, might easily get you thrown out of the car, and will surely result in a low rating.

Your driver's map system uses REAL TIME traffic data, so he she is taking the optimum route. You cannot possibly know the optimum route, as it can change daily based on accidents and construction.

Pax who do not understand the simplest technology of how map systems work are the biggest pains in the ass for drivers.

Your recourse is to terminate the ride early so you can request a new driver, or see the ride to the end and then secretly ask uber for a fare review. But just shut the duck up when you are a guest in a driver's car.


----------

